# Cowon C2 or Fiio E11 for Galaxy S2 + Brainwavz M1 or M2?



## elton_1991 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
  I wanted some suggestions on which would be a better portable audio option since my GS2 cant even achieve the SQ I had on my Samsung Wave...(damn you yamaha DAC chip!!  )
  Fiio E11+ Brainwavz M1 or M2 for Galaxy S2
  OR
  Cowon C2 4GB+ Brainwavz M1 or M2

  I listen to any genre of music that I find good to my ears(rock,hip-hop,R&B,metal,rap,electronic etc.)so which IEM from the two brainwavz would be  better since I want a good balance of bass and music clarity.

 Also,where can I buy these products in Mumbai since I don't want to buy them online(want to keep it under wraps from dad [hint:left side of reliance Tab ad]  )


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

Cowon C2 + M2 . 

Get it from Pristine dealer .


----------



## elton_1991 (Sep 27, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Cowon C2 + M2 .
> 
> Get it from Pristine dealer .



I been to their Borivali dealer shop three times in last two weeks and it was always closed...soo any other dealer beside that and Navi Mumbai one I donno of?And arent the M2's more bass oriented then the M1's?
Thanks


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want the best combination, it would be C2 plus M2. Yes it is bass oriented but that does not take away the credit of being very musical too. It's got everything for its price.
And I'd say M2 isn't a basshead's iem since it doesnt have "over"powering bass like some other iems. Its got power, body and speed and at the same time maintaining the musical clarity. 
You'll love it for sure.

Plus contact them online too (pristinenote)


----------



## Tarun (Sep 28, 2011)

go for a C2 and JVC mashmellows  they sound quiet balanced for any music


----------

